# Meet Nala



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

This is Nala. She is a 4 (maybe 5??) year old BSH that we took in as a private rescue when she was 9 months old.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

fantastic photo, beautiful cat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous cat...beautiful pic.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> fantastic photo, beautiful cat.





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Gorgeous cat...beautiful pic.


Thanks. It should read DSH not BSH.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very beautiful - lovely pix


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Love her colour, beautifull eyes, great pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

aaaw her whiskas are lovely and straight  Waffles' whiskas are all bent


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Goregous! Lovely little kitty. She has lovely colour eyes.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aww i love ginger cats!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's sweet - unusual to see a ginger girl


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

great photo you took, shes a beauty for sure


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.



lymorelynn said:


> She's sweet - unusual to see a ginger girl


She was actually from a litter of 5 all ginger females. But you don't see too many because the gene for this colour normally means girls come out tortoise shell.


----------

